# Quoi de neuf / Nouveaux sujets



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,

Quelle est la différence entre "Quoi de neuf" et "Nouveaux sujets" ?
Sur le premier, si je clique sur le "view more" cela m'affichera le deuxième...

Pour le "Nouveaux sujets", le filtre est cumulatif. Si je coche "unread threads" et "sujets auxquels vous avez participé", cela n'affichera que les sujets non lu et auxquels j'ai participé.
Existe-t-il un moyen d'avoir les sujet rentrants dans l'un ou l'autre des critères ? Donc ceux auxquels j'ai participé qu'ils soient lu ou non et aussi tous les sujet non lu auquel je n'ai pas participé.

J'utilise surtout le "Nouveaux sujets" avec le filtre "unread threads", mais j'ai l'impression que certains sujets passent à la trappe... 
Exemple : le sujet sur les chiffres du coronavirus...
Il me semble qu'il apparaissait avant. Peut-être que c'est lié au mode été ? _"En l'absence de moderateur cet été, la Terrasse repasse en modération a priori, avec un délai variable."_
Donc comme je marque "les forums comme lus", le poste en attente de confirmation d'un modérateur est aussi marqué comme lu ?

Merci d'avance pour votre retour

ps: vive le franglais


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Juillet 2020)

Désolé, je me suis trompé de catégorie pour poster ce sujet... Merci de l'avoir déplacé.


----------



## Anthony (28 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quelle est la différence entre "Quoi de neuf" et "Nouveaux sujets" ?



J'avais déjà évoqué la distinction, mais il suffit d'utiliser les deux onglets pour comprendre : 


« Quoi de neuf ? » est un peu la page d'accueil de cette partie du forum, qui cumule nouveaux _messages_ et nouveaux messages de profil ;
« Nouveaux sujets » affiche uniquement les nouveaux _sujets_, et seulement les nouveaux sujets non-lus d'ailleurs, par défaut.



ecatomb a dit:


> Sur le premier, si je clique sur le "view more" cela m'affichera le deuxième...



Non. Le lien de la section « Quoi de neuf » renvoie vers une liste de _tous les sujets_, pas seulement des nouveaux sujets (ou sujet non-lus si tu préfères).



ecatomb a dit:


> Existe-t-il un moyen d'avoir les sujet rentrants dans l'un ou l'autre des critères ? Donc ceux auxquels j'ai participé qu'ils soient lu ou non et aussi tous les sujet non lu auquel je n'ai pas participé.



Non, les filtres utilisent l'opérateur « ET », pas « OU ». (Et pour des raisons de temps de calcul, c'est probablement le bon choix.)



ecatomb a dit:


> Donc comme je marque "les forums comme lus", le poste en attente de confirmation d'un modérateur est aussi marqué comme lu ?



Lorsqu'un message en attente de modération est validé, il déclenche bien les alertes de suivi (mail et notification), mais il n'est pas impossible qu'il ne change rien à la page « Nouveaux sujets », puisqu'elle se base sur l'heure de dernière lecture. Or même si la modération intervient après cette heure, elle peut concerne un message publié avant cette heure. On touche aux limites des logiques d'optimisation de Xenforo.



ecatomb a dit:


> ps: vive le franglais



Je me bats contre cette traduction à moitié finie depuis des mois…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Juillet 2020)

Merci pour ces informations


----------

